
Show HN: Pritunl VPN - Authy OneTouch 2FA + Azure - Plugin - lmvdz
https://github.com/lmvdz/pritunl-authy-azure-plugin
======
lmvdz
Just a little script I made. Wanted to showcase it here :)

